# Separation agreement



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

I received a separation agreement in the mail yesterday from my husband's attorney. He, of course, wants to give me nothing - no child support, no alimony, no retirement money, but I can keep the house if I pay him or put it on the market in 15 days! I am so upset. The worst part is that he wanted to have the house appraised a few weeks ago and I said no. I found out that he did it one day while I was at work. I can't trust him about anything any more! My heart continues to break. We have been together for over 20 years.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

This is so painful! Fight for your fair share! I know so many people who just gave in and settled for too little because they were depressed and heartbroken. They regretted it in the years to come. 
These attorneys are notorious for creating animosity by starting a big feud by tactics like this, it gives the lawyer much more income by making inflammatory propositions that offer you very little. The billable hours start to rack up for them.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Remember, it doesn't matter what his attorney says or offers. You do NOT have to sign anything. You do not have to abide by his timetable. Fight for something that is fair.


----------

